# Dogtra surestim 7100h range?



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have just noticed that this collar starts working irregularly after about 50m to 60m (tested on myself on flat terrain). Its supposed to be a .5 mile range..thats nowehere even close. Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

doesnt sound right at all.

I think many of the dogtras are 1/2 mile.

we have a few people, myself included using them (varius models) at much further than 50-60 meters without issues.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> doesnt sound right at all.
> 
> I think many of the dogtras are 1/2 mile.
> 
> we have a few people, myself included using them (varius models) at much further than 50-60 meters without issues.


I figured it wasnt normal..i was thinking it might be the batteries though i havent noticed charge issues and the transmitter always shows full bars. Have been thinking maybe the reciever could use new batteries?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> I figured it wasnt normal..i was thinking it might be the batteries though i havent noticed charge issues and the transmitter always shows full bars. Have been thinking maybe the reciever could use new batteries?


Haz,

Take the Dogtra Transmitter and Receiver, remove the batteries and then throw away both Transmitter and Receiver. Place a Tritronics Transmitter and Receiver next to the dogtra batteries and then throw away the batteries.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Haz,
> 
> Take the Dogtra Transmitter and Receiver, remove the batteries and then throw away both Transmitter and Receiver. Place a Tritronics Transmitter and Receiver next to the dogtra batteries and then throw away the batteries.


Lol not the answer I was looking for. Maybe I should ask the idiots on pdb I think they just started learning how to use E Collars.

In all honesty though I dont want to waste money on batteries if it wont change anything.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> Lol not the answer I was looking for. Maybe I should ask the idiots on pdb I think they just started learning how to use E Collars.
> 
> In all honesty though I dont want to waste money on batteries if it wont change anything.


Naw, they'd just tell you how evil you are for using SHOCK collars.
Have you tried calling Dogtra Customer Support. I bought a used Pro 200 G2 on Ebay and couldn't get my receivers coded to it.
Called Tri tronics and they had me charge the battery separate from the Receiver (not sure if this will work with a Dogtra) and we discovered the transmitter was bad. Still not a bad deal since I can send it in for repair and get ungraded to a G3.

Dogtra collars are cheaper for a reason and it's reliability, repeatability and consistency :-(


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol maybe its a built in anti abuse device that i keep tripping. I think ill replace the antenna and see if that works.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

So changed the antenna now I have range back. Starting the pup on the E Collar and the stupid collar is driving me nuts. Sometimes I get stim sometimes no. Sometimes low stim works sometimes the pup shows no reaction I put the stim up 10 levels still nothing 15 levels then she reacts. I have tested the unit on myself it stim consistently no issues. 
Im fairly certain its the fit of the collar on the dog. I have to either have it super tight which is clearly very uncomfortable for her or looser fit in which the stim is very unreliable. 
I have had this issue with other shepherds I have used it on but never so much as now. Had it on a Weimreiner it worked great shorter haired breed. Im thinking the boxy transmitter might be an issue. 
Obviously intermittent stim is a no go for proper training. Thinking of buying an Einstien which has a more compact transmitter and looks more comfortable for the dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Haz Othman said:


> So changed the antenna now I have range back. Starting the pup on the E Collar and the stupid collar is driving me nuts. Sometimes I get stim sometimes no. Sometimes low stim works sometimes the pup shows no reaction I put the stim up 10 levels still nothing 15 levels then she reacts. I have tested the unit on myself it stim consistently no issues.
> Im fairly certain its the fit of the collar on the dog. I have to either have it super tight which is clearly very uncomfortable for her or looser fit in which the stim is very unreliable.
> I have had this issue with other shepherds I have used it on but never so much as now. Had it on a Weimreiner it worked great shorter haired breed. Im thinking the boxy transmitter might be an issue.
> Obviously intermittent stim is a no go for proper training. Thinking of buying an Einstien which has a more compact transmitter and looks more comfortable for the dogs.


A bumper boy stretch strap will help the fit BUT Dogtras are cheap unreliable pieces of crap IMO. Go with a Tri tronics or Einstein made in the good old USA. You're right about an inconsistent, unreliable e-collar being a disaster for training :-(


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

What aboutthe probe length i recently changed mine to long ones as mine was inconsistent its much better now and collar doesnt have to be so tight


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea I was thinking about putting it on a hawx collar...but Im seriously thinking about just dumping the whole unit. Tired of having to mess wiith it all the time. Want something I can just buckle on the dog quickly no fuss or bother.

Brad are these the one inch prongs?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

try answering Brad's Q ....
if you don't cinch an Ecollar down tight enuff to make constant contact to SKIN, they all work like crap, and if you don't have the correct probes, ditto


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep im pretty sure thats the length mine with the shorter probes wasnt reliable and frustrating and it ws worse on one particular dog and he has thick neck fur so changed to long probes i noticed a difference and i still have collar tight just not as tight as i had it with the short probes as i was trying to get contact but the longs just get thru to the skin better.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Brad, I was on the website trying to figure out wether the to get the 3/4 inch or the 1 inch probes. The ones I have on are stock Im fairly certain 1/2 inch.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> Thanks Brad, I was on the website trying to figure out wether the to get the 3/4 inch or the 1 inch probes. The ones I have on are stock Im fairly certain 1/2 inch.


 If you ask real nice Dogtra will send them to you for free. Mine didn't cost a dime...not even shipping.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Howard Knauf said:


> If you ask real nice Dogtra will send them to you for free. Mine didn't cost a dime...not even shipping.


That would be nice I will give it a shot. Did some measuring and I think the 1 inch might be a bit long going to go after the 3/4inch probes.


----------

